# Taken a reading from Leisure Battery



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Just removed seat to get at one of my leisure batteries used a meter to get a reading. The reading is 11.78v is this what i should expect?Have been on hook up for past 5 days but i am back home now


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Sounds too low to me, especially if you've been on hook up. If that reading was while hooked up then the battery isn't charging properly. Our's read at 13.8 when charging.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Put meter back across battery and start engine. The reading should go up above 13v.. This will confirm that the alternator is charging.. You can then do the same with the EHU and confirm both are charging..
If both are ok then suspect battery is on it's way out..

Taken from a web link...
Voltmeter reading Approx state of charge
12.7V or over 100%
12.5V 75%
12.4V 50%
12.2V 25%
12V or under Discharged


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Take the reading with battery disconnected (no load).
If its still as low as that(assuming charger working) sounds like battery has had it, maybe 1 cell gone


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

just took a reading whilst starting engine reading 14.2

took a reading on ehu 14.10


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Did you disconnect and check the voltage on the other battery?

If a cell has gone on the battery it will never go up to 13/14 V but the charger will continue to charge it. That is how batteries overheat and boil themselves dry. The other one will get cooked too as the charger just sees them as one battery that isn't fully charged.

Not something to ignore.

The reading you get with the engine running is the output from the alternator and not the battery.


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Going to take other seat off now to get at other battery


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

other battery reading 13.8


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

If you are getting different readings from both batteries when they have been disconnected for several hours then I would dump the low one and buy a replacement.

If you are feeling rich then replace them as a pair as they will never perform better that the older battery.

I wouldn't worry too much about using old batteries as the engine battery on my van is 14yrs old and I only changed the 10 yr. old hab. battery to upgrade too two larger ones.


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi Bill,
just been back out to the van after leaving it for a while and both batteries are reading exactly the same 11.8


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

They will read the same if they are still linked together. You need to disconnect them, leave for an hour to settle, then try again.


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Batteries are both completely disconnected one is reading 11.43 and the other 11.59


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Sounds like both batteries are knackered. Either that or something is draining them continuously. You could try reconnecting one with your meter in series on amp range and see you get a current reading.


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Getting a bit technical for me now.i had no hook up on the first night of my holiday last week an just putting some lights on was taking it below 10.5 v and it was alarming out on the control panel.think i will buy some new batteries.Now ive got the seats off it doesnt look too difficult a job electroblock is switched off would i still need to cover solar panels up


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I am not sure about Elektrobloc but on my Sargent unit it is necessary switch the battery charger on when on EHU, it's not automatic!! I am sure someone with an Elekrobloc unit will be along in a minute to clarify for you.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

I found that out a while ago (the hard way) on my Eura with CBE electrics.

2x leisure and 1 Cab battery later... - now I keep the panel switched on pretty much all the time.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

I must admit i keep mine all the time only switched it off today to disconnect hab batteries


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Dont want to be pessimistic but it is of possible that you have a fault on your Elektroblock unit.Your 2 batteries in parallel going into deep discharge at the same time is certainly a coincidence. If you have an independent battery charger you could try charging up 1 battery first before you replace them both.


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

But even if i had this fault ,i drove over 100 miles yesterday shouldnt the alternator have charged them up ?


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Maybe maybe not batteries in deep discharge are often unrecoverable


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

What type of EBL unit is it?

When you plug in to the mains do you see any indication on the control panel?
If the charging circuit fails then the EHU indicator no longer shows. It is an orange LED on mine and it shows as a plug(I think) on the later liquid crystal type.
To work out if the batteries are duff you are going to have to have them charged independently or take them to a supplier and have them tested.

The EBL should charge all the batteries automatically.


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Yes when i plug in ehu i have a needle indicator which was showing around 14 v on the control panel.


----------

